# Problème lecture vidéo wat tv sous mac os x



## kreator (5 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

Avant tout, j'ai fouillé partout sur le net, mais sa n'a pas résolu mon problème. C'est pour cela que je poste mon message ici en espérant résoudre mon problème 

J'ai un Mac os X version 10.5 avec adobe flash 10 (impossible de le mettre à niveau vers la version 11, car sa me dit qu'il n'est pas compatible avec la version du mac, en gros sa me dit que j'ai la version final).


Le problème est le suivant: 

Je souhaitai revoir des replay sur le site NT1 comme d'habitude, mais depuis qu'ils ont mis le lecteur wat tv j'ai que le chargement de la vidéo avec l'écran noir, j'ai aucune image aucun son. 

J'ai alors essayé de regarder un replay au pif sur TF1 et pareil impossible de voir le replay, toujours le chargement de la vidéo qui tourne pendant de longue minutes...

Par contre, les vidéos de youtube ou dailymotion etc ça fonctionne très bien. C'est juste les vidéos avec le lecteur wat tv que sa ne fonctionne pas. A croire que ce mac est allergie à wat tv :hein:

Pour info, j'utilise firefox et safari et ça ne fonctionne pas sur les deux navigateur...

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2013)

un des  derniers sujets  là dessus (  quelques jours à peine)
http://forums.macg.co/p2p-video-et-...-replay-via-wat-tv-ne-se-lit-pas-1227233.html

un autre ( doublon mais reponses differentes)
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/visionner-video-wat-tv-1227235.html

edit
il est très possible qu'un moderateur ferme ce sujet ci puisque déjà traité et  encore recemment en plus


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> un des derniers sujets là dessus ( quelques jours à peine)
> http://forums.macg.co/p2p-video-et-...-replay-via-wat-tv-ne-se-lit-pas-1227233.html
> 
> un autre ( doublon mais reponses differentes)
> ...


 
Déjà traité certes! mais aucunement solutionné...
Il faudrait essayer de trouver une evrsion 11 du FlashPlayer tournant sur MacOS X 10.5.8.
J'ai vu une discussion qui donanit un lien récemment. Je vais essayer de la retrouver

Voilà c'est là:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4...be-flash-11-enfin-compatible-ppc-1227516.html


Essaie ça et peut-être que ça te permettra d'accéder à ces videos


----------



## kreator (6 Août 2013)

Merci 

Je vais essayer d'installer le flash player, et je vous tiendrai au courant  

Sinon est-il possible d'avoir google chrome pour mac os X ? Car je l'avais télécharger mais pareil sa me dit qu'il est incompatible...

PS: désolé pour le doublon, je ferais plus attention la prochaine la fois 

Si vous avez d'autre solution, ou que vous avez rencontrer le même problème et que vous l'avez résolu n'hésiter pas


----------



## kreator (7 Août 2013)

Pour l'instant problème résolu, il fallait que j'installe google chrome pour mac 10.05, ce pendant le flash que j'ai installer via ce forum, ne semble pas fonctionner, car sous firefox ou safari je n'arrive toujours pas à lire les vidéos, seul avec google chrome. 

Mais des fois je dois réinstaller google chrome car sa me dit que le plugin flash est obselète...


----------

